

Dropbox is the new publish button - tuhin
http://tuhin.co/dropbox-is-the-new-publish-button.html

======
mvanveen
Awesome! I recently came to a similar conclusion for my blog, <http://mvv.io>
. I've released the source code on github at
<http://github.com/mvanveen/Dropblog>

------
helipad
It'd be great if/when these projects start turning into fully fledged apps,
that perhaps just require to connect with Dropbox.

